# Diglloyd



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello.
Anyone subscribe to Diglloyd photography site?
I want to know if it makes sense to pay for this site. Most photography information is available online for free so wondering if this paid site is worth it.
Always trying to learn...
Thx.
Sanjay


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes and no. As you've said, most of the information is available online for free. However, I think that Lloyd Chambers does a great job by explaining the stuff very detailed and keeping it updated, and all of this on the same website.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2013)

I subscribed to it last year ... Didn't renew though.

The information is freely available on the net but Lloyd does a good job summarising everything (almost) on his site. What module are you looking for though? I had subscribed to MSI.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

Advanced Photography seems the one for me


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

Forgot to say THANK YOU.


----------



## clostridium (Apr 27, 2013)

The DAP and MSI parts both have lots of good info. I read all of his reviews even if they are of things I am not interested in because there is often good material included that is applicable to other topics. You will have to read some of his stuff and see if you think it is worth paying for because it isn't cheap.

He can be opinionated but he is pretty fair in his assessments almost always. He tends towards Nikon products but based on his typical types of photography it makes sense. I don't think he has a pro-Nikon bias. 

There is some material that I haven't really seen covered even close to as well elsewhere on the internet.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2013)

sanj said:


> Advanced Photography seems the one for me



Hmm ... I've been considering that one myself too. The only fly in the ointment (for me) is that it cant be used offline, not to mention Chambers' very obvious bias towards Nikon.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2013)

Nikon bias? Oh no!


----------



## clostridium (Apr 27, 2013)

It isn't really completely fair to say he has a Nikon bias. He clearly prefers Nikons but he does a really good job of saying why in his articles. Very rarely does he not have a clear reason for his conclusions. He reviews a lot of Canon products and usually speaks very highly of Canon lenses. He occasionally makes little comments that seem tilted against Canon but not in his main conclusions - for example he has a rant about the "rate" button on the 5d3 and doesn't see why a serious camera would have that. I can see why wedding photographers might like that alot and I find the button handy to mark the beginning and end of a panorama or HDR series. That's not enough to call him biased though.

He shoots mostly static landscape shots and has zero tolerance for noise. He shoots with a lot of Zeiss lenses and even when he isn't seems to be almost always manually focusing. It isn't hard to see why he'd prefer the Nikon D800E camera for his application - it is very high resolution, no antialiasing filter, and the autofocus weaknesses relative to the Canon options are a non-issue. 

If he was shooting a bunch of action shots and was trying to say the D800E was a better choice than the 5D3 or the 1DX it would be a Nikon bias.

I think that almost all of the people that read this board are sophisticated enough to draw their own conclusions and just need good information. Diglloyd provides that. I don't look to him to tell me what to buy, I've got a wife to help me with that.


----------



## sanj (Apr 28, 2013)

Hahahahaa


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

clostridium said:


> I don't look to him to tell me what to buy, I've got a wife to help me with that.


Brilliant! And true! Thanks. A good laugh in the morning usually sets the tone for the day


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> clostridium said:
> 
> 
> > I don't look to him to tell me what to buy, I've got a wife to help me with that.
> ...



 True


----------

